# Shallow tank....ex-vivarium....questions !!!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I decided to start another tank so I found on kijiji a shallow tank(HAGEN 36x18x15H) that the guy used as vivarium(comes with a metal grill top).

Now....the guy said he used it for 2 years and then he put it in the storage for another 2 years.

I was thinking of redoing the silicone(I've done it before) but it looks good for now......I just washed it and I'll have to do the water leakage test.

The top trim is a little melted and the support bar in the center is also melted and has a few holes in it.

I was thinking of removing the support bar in the center but I'm not sure.....do I really need a support bar in the center if the tank is a shallow 40 gal ?!?

It looks ugly and it also stops the light from going into the tank(creates a shadow strip on the bottom of the tank)

Or I could just switch places for the tow trims(top and bottom) as the bottom one looks good.

What do you guys think ?!?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

None of my 48" tanks had cross braces. If you want to do the work, swapping the top and bottom trim should work.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah but I was thinking of removing the center support bar as it's messed up anyway.

I guess I'll just do that !!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You might have some bowing, depending on the thickness of the glass. I think a lot of aquariums (especially the bigger ones) are made with thinner glass than they used to make them. My folks' 75g doesn't have a center brace either, but then again, it's made with really thick heavy glass.

I wouldn't remove the center strip if you don't need to. Alternatively you could replace it with a glass strip, or just get glass cut to make a eurobrace instead of a trim.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

This tank is made with 5mm glass and seeing it's a shallow one, I guess the center support bar it's not that important.....I'm still deciding...


----------

